# Romex on Natural Gas line?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

luminous said:


> ........ what does code say about this?,,,,,,


Nothing.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

If it's a metal gas line, just bond the gas line. Make sure if it's CSST, use manufacturers specs on size of wire.


----------



## luminous (Sep 27, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Nothing.


 
Thanks 480,,Kevin J,,,Seems odd nothing on this subject,,think I'll run a little emt at the point where they run parallel,,romex taped to the gas line ,appearently legal,,but does not look right at all,,


----------



## Tom Richardson (Dec 3, 2009)

*NM secured to a gas line.*

"NEC 334:15 Exposed Work
In exposed work, except as provided in 300:11 (A), cable shall be installed as specified in 334.15 (A) through (C)."

"NEC 334:15 (A), To follow Surface
Cable shall closely follow the surface of the building finish or of running boards." 

"334.30 Securing and Supporting"
334.30 specifies methods of securing NM, tape is not included.

I could not find anything about this in NFPA 54, The National Fuel Gas Code, however I am not particularly familiar with that code.

CSST gas piping is a controversial product, apparently it has been banned in some jurisdictions. Installers must have specific training and certification by the specific manufacturer to work with this product. Installer certification is not generic, it is brand specific. Bonding CSST is the topic of many discussions. In NH the state electrical inspector has recommended that licensed electricians avoid any contact with this product and leave bonding to state licensed & manufacturer certified installers.

Wiring in EMT, not in contact with gas piping, would be my choice.


----------



## luminous (Sep 27, 2009)

Tom Richardson said:


> "NEC 334:15 Exposed Work
> In exposed work, except as provided in 300:11 (A), cable shall be installed as specified in 334.15 (A) through (C)."
> 
> "NEC 334:15 (A), To follow Surface
> ...


 



Thanks Tom for your effort in this matter,,, EMT it is,,,


----------

